# Dallas Mavericks VS Milwaukee Bucks



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

vBookie Rules


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yi's huge offensive rebound. That's game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol buzzer beater.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

blah blah blah...

Big softies playing with big softies.

Is the regular season over yet?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, so... We finally beat Golden State this year, but we can't beat Atlanta, Portland, Milwaukee or Indiana? *Sigh*


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

^^^^^

Bucks arent a bad team, when healthy they were a playoff level team prior to goin 1-22 without Redd. The Bucks beat the Cavs,the Lakers and the Mavs this week and is 7-4. They arent close to as good as Dallas on a nightly basis but they are a team capable of beating any team in the NBA on any given night.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

good thing I never figured out why we have money on this site or id be pissed that i just lost 500000


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I was away and the Mavs lose two in a row :sadbanana:


----------

